

Show HN: Flownote – Simple Note-Taking Software - adam_h
https://flownote.io

======
adam_h
Hi! I made this and I'd appreciate any kind of feedback from you guys.

~~~
zachlatta
It's not clear how this is better than Evernote, Google Docs, or friends. Is
the differentiating factor integrated sketches?

I don't usually say this, but this might be one of the few cases where it'd
make sense to have a video on your homepage (I might just be thinking that
because I currently have headphones in).

~~~
adam_h
You're right, I definitely need to work on the copy, and the landing page in
general.

Evernote and Google Docs are both great, but their interfaces are too
cluttered for me and using them simply doesn't come close to using a good
paper notebook. It just isn't as delightful. A physical notebook has its own
drawbacks however (don't want to carry another item around with me, it's
difficult to organize it into different sections, etc.), so I knew I had to
create a software solution. That's my vision for Flownote.

